# Timeline view...



## worldchanger (Jan 25, 2006)

Have a view on the tivo menu that gives the option to see your scheduled programs in an hourly view, daily view, weekly view, and monthly view, sorta like how Outlook lets you view your calendar appointments. This way you can actually see what show is being recorded during what time. Then give the option to cancel a recording of a show or even schedule a show during an empty slot. There could even be an option where you could possibly click on a free block of time to get reccomended shows you could watch.


----------

